# Slipping Stifle



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi All..I have another strong potential that is being vetted on Friday. The horse has been out of work for about 9 months due to owner's lack of time (standard story) and was just started back into more full work about 10 weeks ago...he was actually back in about 12 weeks but trainer did two weeks of groundwork before getting on him. On the first day I saw him he had some tripping and slipping going on so my trainer voiced a concern over a possible slipping stifle (she only has vids as she is out on maternity leave). Now, I went back two days later and rode again and the horse was MUCH improved with only one or two trips. The concern is the rt hind and two others, one GP and one PSG rider, both pinged on that side.

More info here is that first, the left hind shoe was ready to come off and was supposedly loose on the first day I rode him. Second, the arena has only been completed for two months..the footing, when we measured it, was 6" deep and very loose which I imagine could lead to slipping in just about any horse. The horse I am considering was also moving much freer on the second day so my natural thought was that they had hit him up with bute or some other painkiller..not enough to dull him out as the energy and some of his quirks were still well present but the transformation after two days was just.....suspicious.

Day 1: first look





















Day 2: two days later:





















While I am not denying the rt hind, what I am looking for is more input as to whether or not this could possibly be evidence of a slipping stifle. I cant find enough vid online to be able to identify as the vids I am finding are much more obvious.


----------



## Jmilphoto (Aug 14, 2014)

You can see it in the second video "Incanto 2" around 1:57 min. The hip drops slightly. I've also been looking for videos online since I'm having the same issue with the gelding I'm leasing. His is even more pronounced with the hip dropping down even more and the leg seems to drag. I'm hoping with more work (he's super lazy in his hind end) that this will eventually resolve.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

He definitely has something going on in the hindend. I can't tell what. I definitely saw a few bad steps in the video and it looked to me like he was struggling a little to keep in a headset. Plus he did some tail switching. 

Just based on him being slightly off, I would pass. If you are really interested in him I would like to see him moving on a very loose rein. My guess is he is trying very hard to do what you ask (and be collected) but whatever is wrong may be more pronounced when working freely. 

I've been looking for a horse to free lease for the past 2 years. The first horse I looked at had a stifle problem. I went to clean his hooves and he could not even lift his leg as it was completely locked. He bucked under saddle, so I quit riding him.

The second horse I went to free lease, did really well walk-trot. She also bucked under saddle. According to her owner she has stifle problems and the vet said she has loose stifles. If she bucks on the lunge, they know not to canter her that day. I did notice she felt a little stiff right before her bucking spree. 

I would not consider either horse "sound". The first horse was already being ridden on a daily basis and was in excellent shape, yet continuing to have stifle issues. The second horse may or may not get better with consistent work. 

I decided to pass on both "free" leases. My mare has some soundness issues, but at least she doesn't decide to buck! 

I definitely don't believe "getting the horse fitter" is an absolute cure to stifle issues. Keep in mind some horses with stifle issues go on to need surgery, or could have OCD lesions or chips in the stifle. 

If it were me I would be running away from purchasing that horse! Although if you are really interested a vet visit to make sure it is not something else that is treatable, may be in order. 

It is concerning that you think the horse "might" be drugged. Considering how horrible my luck has been with lameness issues, I would pass by this horse immediately. A young horse that is sound can be schooled, but an older horse with lameness issues may never be able to perform at the level you want.


----------

